
Possible Evidence for Hawking Points in the CMB Sky - yoquan
https://www.sciencealert.com/penrose-b-mode-hawking-points-sign-previous-universe-in-conformal-cyclic-cosmology
======
yoquan
Penrose'paper is here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.01740](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.01740)

